# Finding patterns to make a Chanel-style jacket (K & C)



## als54915 (Aug 14, 2011)

The request for a Chanel jacket pattern comes up often, so I decided to do a bit of research to find patterns and resources that are available. You may need to create a free account to download some.

Enjoy!
Amber

-------------------------------------------------------------
http://blog.finnfemme.com/2013/02/vintage-50s-tweedy-chanel-esque-sweater-jacket-knitting-pattern/

http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter05/PATTblancheneige.html (so cute!)

Some of the Crystal Palace patterns can only be found using the Wayback Machine
http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/nubbles-iceland-tweed-jacket.html

Use the Wayback Archive Machine for the next 3 links - http://web.archive.org/
http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/summernet-fling-sweater.html
http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/merino-stripes-jacket.html
http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/fjord-mosaic.html

http://us.schachenmayr.com/files/patterns/Free%20Patterns%20-%20SMC%20-%20Design%201907.pdf

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/red-lia/a-ladys-jacket

http://sheepandchick.blogspot.com/2012/08/knit-your-own-chanel-suit.html

4 Tips for Knitting a Chanel-Style Jacket
http://yarnstylist.com/2012/09/4-tips-for-knitting-a-chanel-style-jacket.html

------------------------------------------------------------
Chanelling Chanel

http://theknittingneedleandthedamagedone.blogspot.com/search/label/Coco%20Chanel

The rest of the information below is about the patterns mentioned in the "Chanelling Chanel" article (include free and for sale patterns)
------------------------------------------------------------

08 Veste 66-T11-464, by Phildar Design Team (Only in French)
As seen at http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/08-veste-66-t11-464
Phildar No. 066, Hiver 2011/12 Edition Limitée matières nobles
Pamphlet, published in 2011
FREE: I found the free pattern in French at: 
http://www.phildar.fr/library/landing_pages/2012_modele_presse/pdf/2013s10/atout_vestefemme.pdf 
------------------------------------------------------------

Ladies Jacket pattern, by Renate Foos
As seen at http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/1907---ladies-jacket
Free pattern: http://us.schachenmayr.com/files/patterns/Free%20Patterns%20-%20SMC%20-%20Design%201907.pdf
------------------------------------------------------------

Window Panes, by Judy Andersen
As seen at http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/window-panes 
Knitter's Magazine 80, Fall 2005 by Knitter's Magazine Editors
Current link to the Buy Now page ($5.50 US): 
http://www.knittinguniverse.com/store/items/view/12/K80_Fall_2005/
------------------------------------------------------------

Chanel-ish Cardigan, by Suzan Mischer
As seen at http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chanel-ish-cardigan 
Greetings from Knit Café, by Suzan Mischer
Hardcover published in June 2006 by Stewart, Tabori and Chang
ISBN-10: 1-58479-483-6 
ISBN-13: 978-1-58479-483-7
Available through our Marketplace sellers on both Amazon and Barnes&Noble. 
Another good place to find it for purchase: http://www.hpbmarketplace.com/ Prices vary.
Errata: http://www.abramsbooks.com/stc_craft_errata_greeting_from_knit_caf%C3%A9.html 
------------------------------------------------------------

Basketweave / A Woven Jacket, by Jean Frost
As seen at http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basketweave---a-woven-jacket 
In Knitter's Magazine 100, Fall 2010 (This issue was briefly offered as a free digital download.)
Current link to the Buy Now page ($5.50 US): 
http://www.knittinguniverse.com/store/items/view/211/K100_Fall_2010/ 
------------------------------------------------------------

Custom Fit Knit Jackets Casual to Couture, by Jean Frost
More info at http://www.knittinguniverse.com/CustomJackets
Current link to the Buy Now page ($24.95 US): 
http://www.knittinguniverse.com/store/items/view/228/Custom_Knit_Jackets/ 
------------------------------------------------------------

Khloe Chanel-Inspired Jacket, by Teresa Chorzepa
As seen at and for purchase on ($6.00 US): 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/khloe-chanel-inspired-jacket


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you so much Amber. I did check out all of the suggestions. I found one that will work; several others aren't available anymore. :-(
I appreciate your taking the time to send all this info for me.

Blessings,
Bobbi



als54915 said:


> The request for a Chanel jacket pattern comes up often, so I decided to do a bit of research to find patterns and resources that are available. You may need to create a free account to download some.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Amber
> ...


----------

